# NFS Carbon in 1920x1200 spielen?



## sockednc (30. März 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob es einen Patch oder einen Trick, z.B. in der Verknüpfung gibt, um NSF Carbon in der Auflösung 1920x1200 spielen zu können?

Ich habe einen 24" Widescreen TFT

Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Ecle (30. März 2008)

Ja gibt es



> *Full Version*
> 
> The full version does not have native widescreen support. The ArtMoney method still works but an easier method has been discovered. The game executable can be patched to run custom resolutions using the Universal Widescreen Patcher.
> To use this method, download UniWS and copy and paste this into your patches.ini file.
> ...



Quelle: Widescreengaming

Weis allerdings nicht, ob es auch mit deiner Auflösung geht, hab das Spiel nicht...


----------



## sockednc (31. März 2008)

Ja, bei Widescreen hab ich auch schon geschaut und das Selbe gefunden. Allerdings ist mein Englisch begrenzt und ich hab kein Plan was ich da machen soll.

Please Help

THX


----------



## Mr.Pyro (1. April 2008)

Die NFSC-exe in ''Speed2'' umbenennen, den Universal Widescreen Patcher nach Need for Speed 2 suchen lassen, auf die gewünschte Auflösung patchen und das Spiel dann auf 640x480 einstellen. Die exe starten und fertig. 

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## No_Limit (1. April 2008)

Hab versucht auf 1680x1050 zu Patchen, leider kann ich bei Screen Width und Height nichts reinschreiben. Die NFSC-exe hab ich schon in Speed2 umbennant, was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Mr.Pyro (3. April 2008)

Hast du dem Programm auch die .exe zugewiesen?

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## sockednc (3. April 2008)

Hey, danke an euch. Hat alles Super geklappt.

Im Anhang ist der Universal Widescreen (UniWS) Patcher 

THX

@No_Limit

*Anleitung zum Universal Widescreen (UniWS) Patcher.*

*1.*
*Zuerst stellt du den Patcher auf das Progamm (Spiel) ein.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2.*
*Dann gibs du ihm das Verzeichnes in dem die "*.exe" ist.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*3.*
*Dann kannst du deine gewünschte Auflösung hinein schreiben.*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*4.*
*Jetzt klick du auf den Button "Patch".*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fertig!*


----------



## Mr.Pyro (3. April 2008)

Schön, dass es jetzt geklappt hat, und noch viel besser, dass du es gleich mit Bildern für alle Anderen dokumentiert hast, da muss man nicht so viel erklären. 

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## No_Limit (3. April 2008)

Das is ja alles schön und gut, aber ich komm mit dem Courser nicht ins Schriftfeld rein. Ich kann drücken wie ich will, es ist so also würde man da nichts rein schreiben können.


----------



## sockednc (4. April 2008)

Mach nen Pic (jpeg - Screenshot) davon. Und beschreib mal was du genau gemacht hast und was nicht.

Dann könnte man dir weiter helfen.


----------



## No_Limit (4. April 2008)

Als erstes hab ich die NfSC.exe in Speed2 umbennant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach hab ich den uniws entpackt und gestartet --> Need for Speed Underground 2 ausgewählt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Ordner mit Speed2 zugewiesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt komm ich nicht mehr weiter kann in die Kästechen (hier rot umrandet) nichts reinschreiben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe das hilft jetzt weiter,

mfg No_Limit


----------



## sockednc (6. April 2008)

Sorry, aber ich konnte etwas reinschreiben.

Ich kann Dir leider nicht weiter helfen.

Google doch mal und schau, ob wo anders etwas derüber steht.


----------



## No_Limit (6. April 2008)

Ok thx, is nicht so wild . Ich hab in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung auf "Keine Scalierung" umgestellt dann is das Bild wenigstens nicht verzerrt .


----------



## Mr.Pyro (6. April 2008)

Hast du mal die ''Find it for me''-Funktion ausprobiert? Ich habe sie nie verwandt, aber vllt. ist sie tatsächlich für etwas gut. 

mfg

Mr.Pyro


----------



## No_Limit (7. April 2008)

Mr.Pyro schrieb:


> Hast du mal die ''Find it for me''-Funktion ausprobiert? Ich habe sie nie verwandt, aber vllt. ist sie tatsächlich für etwas gut.



Ja hab ich, hat auch keine Veränderung gebracht.


----------



## sockednc (14. April 2008)

Hast du vielleicht aus versehen die NFS_icon Datei, anstatt der *.exe umbenannt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_Limit (14. April 2008)

denke nicht aber ich guck sicherheitshalber mal nach. 

edit: ne NFS_icon hab ich noch, also hab schon das richtige umbenannt


----------



## boss3D (28. Mai 2008)

No_Limit schrieb:


> Das is ja alles schön und gut, aber ich komm mit dem Courser nicht ins Schriftfeld rein. Ich kann drücken wie ich will, es ist so also würde man da nichts rein schreiben können.



Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem! _(Mit dem kleinen Unterscheid, dass ich unter Vista versuche, NfS: Most Wanted die Auflösung 1920 x 1080 aufzuzwingen)

_Gleich beim ersten Schritt in deiner Erklärung ist es bei mir nicht möglich, den Gamenamen einzugeben, da kein Cursor erscheint?! Auswählen kann ich das Game oben ja auch nicht, da eine leere Liste erscheint._ (siehe Screens)
_
PS: "speed.exe" wurde in "Speed2.exe" umbenannt.
Was mache ich falsch?   

MfG, boss3D


----------



## ChayenneTurboS (29. Mai 2008)

Also ich zock Most Wanted in 1920x 1080 ... das macht laune

mit vista x86 ultimate. nur ich bin grad am überlegen wie ich das hingebracht habe^^


----------



## boss3D (29. Mai 2008)

ChayenneTurboS schrieb:


> Also ich zock Most Wanted in 1920x 1080 ... das macht laune
> 
> mit vista x86 ultimate. nur ich bin grad am überlegen wie ich das hingebracht habe^^



*Bitte schreibe mir unbedingt, wie du es geschafft hast!* [neue Hoffnung schöpf!]
_
Ich habe es ja schon mit irgendsoeinem nfsmw-Resolution-Tool versucht, aber das Game hat die dort eingestellte Auflösung nicht übernommen._

MfG, boss3D


----------



## S_Fischer (8. Juni 2009)

der thread is zwar schon etwas älter viel hast du inzwischen eine lösung, bei mir hat es mit deiner anleitung geklappt, danke! Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das dieser trick nur mit einer no dvd exe funktioniert bzw das ganze tool nur mit no dvd´s funktioniert, probiers mal aus viel is es deshalb rot.


----------



## User_#512 (18. Juli 2010)

*Wichtig*



sockednc schrieb:


> Mach nen Pic (jpeg - Screenshot) davon. Und beschreib mal was du genau gemacht hast und was nicht.
> 
> Dann könnte man dir weiter helfen.



Hey was hast du denn gemacht? Bei mir beendet er Autromatisch das Spiel. Habe Patch 1.4 und wieso geht es dort nicht?

Ich habe die Auflösung 

1400x900 und 1280x960 ausprobiert, bei beiden der gleiche Fehler. Ich habe den Rest ebenfalls was man dazu brauch. Gibt es nichts für Version 1.4? Kann man runterpatchen?


----------



## Dragozool (18. Juli 2010)

äähm leute ihr solltet mal alle dieses tool benutzen von Racer_S  extra für NFS Carbon 

tool starten
auflösung einstelen für das game
launch klicken 
fun haben


----------



## Ralf1967 (22. September 2010)

Dragozool schrieb:


> äähm leute ihr solltet mal alle dieses tool benutzen von Racer_S  extra für NFS Carbon
> 
> tool starten
> auflösung einstelen für das game
> ...



Bei dieser Datei schlägt mein Virenscanner schon beim Download Alarm. Da der normalerweise keine Fehlalarme auslößt (NOD) lasse ich lieber die Finger davon.


----------



## INU.ID (22. September 2010)

Mein Virenscanner (BitDefender) schlägt keinen Alarm.

Gruß


----------



## Dragozool (22. September 2010)

also wirklich als ob ich hier igendwelche viren ins netz stellen würde o.O ich hab ja auch nix beseres zu tuhen -.- 

da will man helfen und bekommt wieder nur sachen unterstellt


----------



## xXBl4d3_43Xx (31. Mai 2013)

Bei mir das selbe wie bei No_Limit ich hab die Anwendung im Installationsordner in Speed2.exe umbenannt und es funktioniert einfach nicht! Muss ich das Spiel No Cd Cracken oder was?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juni 2013)

Du hast die Anleitung Schritt-für-Schritt befolgt?


----------



## EGThunder (13. Februar 2014)

Moin,

mal als kleine Info für das Programm UniWS.

Patches any game version, but only works on a *cracked* SPEED2.EXE

Ergo, wenn man die Original SPEED2.EXE nutzt kann man in die Felder keine Auflösung schreiben.

Gruß EG


----------



## Psychopath (18. Februar 2014)

Ich habe das problem....wenn ich dich auflösung einstelle...
Kann ich das programm starten...aber es stürzt gleich wieder ab...nfsc.exe funktioniert nicht mehr...*heul*


----------



## Galford (18. Februar 2014)

Psychopath schrieb:


> Ich habe das problem....wenn ich dich auflösung einstelle...
> Kann ich das programm starten...aber es stürzt gleich wieder ab...nfsc.exe funktioniert nicht mehr...*heul*



Beim Universal Widescreen Patcher? Nimm lieber das Tool, das Dragozool verlinkt hat, dass halte ich eh für besser im Bezug auf Carbon. Ich benutze es selber, sowie ein verwandtes Tool für Most Wanted (2005), und es geht eigentlich ohne Probleme. Oder macht das Tool dir Probleme? Du müsstest schon genauer mit deinen Angaben sein.


----------



## Psychopath (20. Februar 2014)

Jup habe mit dem UWP  die problematik...
Ok.dann werde ich das tool dragozool versuchen...
Danke


----------

